# RC talk?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That IS allowed here. 

I dont get to race much since I dont run 1/8th scale and I work on Saturdays, so its nice to hear whats going on besides seeing everyone selling their stuff.

Whats the problem and how can it be fixed? Why hasent it been done yet?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

problem solver: let bygones (SP) be bygones and just race for fun like its supposed to be.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

4 Saturdays in a row with me PULL THE LEEEEVER so I'm doing my part! Eack week just keeps on getting better and better! BIFF, Got a setup from David Shatell (sp) for the Gas Truck and I went out there and TQ'd Last Night! Went out last week and won the 2 wheel Stock race. Became the Houston Dealer for OUT FRONT FRAMES. Sprint Car FEVER in in the HOUSE!!!!!!

Talk about RC CARS!!!!

*RIP THAT LEEEEVER!!!!*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

BigMax is BIGDADDY right now! your the man!!

L8
u know who it is


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

:d


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

hehehehehehe


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

URDADDY said:


> problem solver: let bygones (SP) be bygones and just race for fun like its supposed to be.


I suggested that earier. Nobody said nothin. But honestly I dont think that the problem. I just think everyones burnt out, and busy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Had another mini scale race this weekend on the largest track yet which made for some of the closest racing yet.We had several races with the top 3 or 4 guys within inches of each other at the finish. Next weekend will be the endurance race.2 hours straight on track! 
What problems? I,m not looking for an answer by the way so don,t.Its r/c and if it ain,t fun for someone they need to move on and quit rainin on everyone else,s track.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Correct!*

NO PROBLEMS and NO BURNOUT!!!!

I'll take a picture of my Junkyard Dog Revo body soon! Gotta Love it!!!!

:birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Much much better.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Love the new junkyard body bigmax.........looks great...just need a few more dings and dents(HEHEHEHE).........I also am very busy but still manage to make time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can be racing the Mini again in June.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

<insert Sanford & Son theme song>
GO BIGGIE, body did look sweet though.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We,ll be runnin an open F1 race Sat the 28th along with a special SS class allowing any non fet motor


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres a discussion on TTT about brushless motors. I think its a bad idea. Theres not many electric guys left and if they have to buy all new stuff, I think they will quit running electric.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I think if they become the standard that they will help electric grow again. lol

Lithium batts and brushless motors, why would that be bad? Longer runtime and less maintenance.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Who needs New?*

I'm running my 3 year old motors and some good to great 3300 packs that I bought with little use.

I'm still close to or out in front weakly. Yes if races become longer than five minutes I wil have to step it up. till then I will be the retro dude.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

You and Biff normally only run stock too, I NEVER run stock. Last time I ran stock was at the regionals in 2001. You guys would never really see the benefit of brushless. Try running mod all the time and you'll see how fast you go through motors and you'll see the cost benefit of brushless, not to mention the maintenance benefit.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Understood*

Point taken, that's one of my reasons to stay in stock all these years. Besides, I love it!
:biggrin:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i agree that brushless is less maintence, but working on the stuff is half of the fun to me.......just my .02

later


----------



## RX21 (May 2, 2005)

I like the idea of brushless but I too like working on my stuff. I think brushless should run in their own class and brushed in their own class.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I gotta agree with Kev on this one. The long run time is one of the things that makes nitro appealing. Yeah, you'll have to retool with new batteries and a brushless setup, but the life on conventional motors and batteries is so short you end up dumping a buttload of $ into them anyway. Can you imagine 15 minute or better flashlight A-mains? Cool.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I have nothing against brushed motors and I still think they would make a much better stock class. I just like the idea of having a motor that never has to be messed with as well as possible longer races. I agree that they shouldn't be in the same class either. The way ROAR handled the carpet nats was really dumb in my opinion. If they wanted to put both types of motors in the same class they would have to let brushed motors go with neodymium magnets and no arm restrictions, I think that would make both classes fairly even as far as performance, if not give an edge to the brushed motors. Only problem I would see with that would be a significant decrease in efficiency. 

One thing is for sure though, I won't pony up the dough for a brushless system until it becomes the norm for all racers.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been thinking about trying the Reedy/LRP system when it comes out so I can run either brushed or brushless with it. Could actually run 3 classes with the same car then - stock, mod, and brushless. Thats pretty much the only way I'll switch at this point.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, you're in the same boat as me. With all the kid carp going on there's no sense in me buying anything new 'cause I don't even have time to run the ones I have, LOL.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Aint that the truth! lol


sad but true....


----------

